# TEll me, what is the best pistol to hunt hogs with?



## euby44 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tell me, what is the best pistol to hunt hogs with?


----------



## JTMontana (Jan 5, 2009)

S&W 500 as shown in my avatar


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 5, 2009)

44. mag is great dosent have the huge recoil of the 500 but is still powerful enough to take hogs


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 5, 2009)

If you plan on hunting them on WMAs then you are limited to a .22 Mag.

If not then your best bet for a revolver is a .44 Rem Mag.  Ammo is plentiful and so are guns chambered for it.

If you are not set on a revolver, one of the best pistols to hunt hogs with is a T/C Contender in 30-30 (10" barrel).  Once again ammo is everywhere and it is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 6, 2009)

If I had to choose one handgun for hunting big game I'd go with the 460 S&W magnum. It is a handfull like the 500 but it also shoots 454 and 45 long colt. The heavy 45 colt loads are plenty for hogs and shoot sweet from the 460. If you want to take longer shots shoot the 454 loads and save the 460's for a moose or brown bear hunt.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 6, 2009)

Actually - I think it is the one that you can shoot most accurately.   I'd rather hog hunt with someone carrying a .357 that could put the bullet exactly where he wanted than someone carrying a .500 that couldn't.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 6, 2009)

Doyle said:


> Actually - I think it is the one that you can shoot most accurately.   I'd rather hog hunt with someone carrying a .357 that could put the bullet exactly where he wanted than someone carrying a .500 that couldn't.



Shot placement is more important than caliber. I tote a 357 loaded with 38's when I hog hunt but it's just a backup gun for the dogs. Been carrying it for a few years and have yet to shoot one with it. I hope I never have too.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Jan 7, 2009)

Doyle said:


> Actually - I think it is the one that you can shoot most accurately.   I'd rather hog hunt with someone carrying a .357 that could put the bullet exactly where he wanted than someone carrying a .500 that couldn't.



Thats good advice.
45 Colt loads are relatively mild in a S&W  X-frame or Raging Bull though.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 7, 2009)

If you are looking for a nice hunting type handgun I would also suggest the TC Contender in one of the good rifle catridges.

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/firearmDetails.php?ID=3556

The rifle cartridges such as 7x30 Waters are very accurate, not bad recoil, and with a scope have an effective range of about 200+-yards.  I have a red dot on my 7x30 Contender and have taken some nice bucks out to about 130 yards.

Dave1


----------



## jeremygracie (Jan 7, 2009)

50 cal desert eagle just hold on to it and the fereal hog is dead


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 8, 2009)

.44 RBH

cw


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 9, 2009)

.44 Mag


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jan 9, 2009)

My choice is the much under rated and widely ignored .41 Remington Magnum loaded with 250 grain hard cast bullets.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 10, 2009)

It's not under rated or ignored....just rare as hens teeth!
I'm looking for a Marlin in .41 for my in law...who love his .41RBH!
cw


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 10, 2009)

You gonna get a lot of different replies here.  My choise is
a Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Colt or 41 Mag, both work great.
It will also depend on how you are hunting too.  I nticed a
TC single shot and scoped earlier and to me that is only good if you are hunting from a stand at fedding hogs.  But,
if you are down and dirty, getting CLOSE, to me it's a bad choice.  I have been in hogs that were no more than a few feet away and dogs nipping at their heels, and in these cases you want a follow up shot just in case, one that is no more than a cock away and not having to reload in the process.  The barrels on my hog guns are 4 5/8 inches
long, easy to move and carry.  And a hog has never walked away from either of the above calibers/guns.  A Ruger SBH in 44 mag and a 5 1/2' barrel will also be a great choice


----------



## mikee (Feb 8, 2009)

*caliber*

TC in 357 herrett      with 158 gr


----------



## OleSlingShot (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are interested in some type of pistol that is to say the least non practical and too expensive to enjoy.  You could try the s&w 460 or even the .500.  You cant go wrong with a T/C


----------



## jatkin99 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Hogs*

The best thing to hunt hogs with is 2 bay dogs and 4 pit bulls!  Bring 'em out alive.  The meat's fresh!


----------



## Lowjack (Apr 24, 2009)

.44 mag ,IMO


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 25, 2009)

shot placement is more inportant on a hog than caliber. they die real quick with a round of any caliber right behind the ear.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 25, 2009)

44 mag an alot of practice !  ......


----------



## buffalohunter (Apr 26, 2009)

With a revolver it would be a Ruger RH in 45 Colt, I have used the TC Encore in 375 JDJ quite a bit. Both have worked well for me. 

Harold


----------



## turkeys101 (Apr 26, 2009)

357 or either 44 mag


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 28, 2009)

44 mag w/ 5.5 inch barrel, open sights.


----------



## Old Coach (May 4, 2009)

I use a RBH 45 Colt 4 5/8" with hardcast lead bullets.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (May 19, 2009)

Davexx1 said:


> If you are looking for a nice hunting type handgun I would also suggest the TC Contender in one of the good rifle catridges.
> 
> http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/firearmDetails.php?ID=3556
> 
> ...



Yes on the Contender, I just bought one in 30-30 and am putting a leu VXII on it. Got a .44 mag barrel on the way, I'll use it with no scope.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 19, 2009)

Don't rule out the Encore... you can also shoot blackpowder with it using the 209 x 50 barrel.  The Encore is a little bigger than the Contender and accepts the larger caliber barrels.  Its next on my list of hunting handguns.


----------



## jayroe (May 20, 2009)

ejs1980 said:


> Shot placement is more important than caliber. I tote a 357 loaded with 38's when I hog hunt but it's just a backup gun for the dogs. Been carrying it for a few years and have yet to shoot one with it. I hope I never have too.



Me to the 38 bullets dont ring your ears


----------

